
Curated list of amazingly awesome open source chrome extensions - v_adhithyan
https://github.com/v-adhithyan/awesome-chrome-extensions
======
v_adhithyan
I have an idea for chrome extension. But I don't have patience to read
tutorials. I searched for chrome extension source codes in github and awesome
list. It was very hard. So I made one. Please help make this repository
awesome.

